# Look what I found...



## TamiAz (Mar 13, 2012)

I was digging in our garage looking for something and I came across my dad's old Mamiya/Secor MSX500. I completely forgot we had it. I have no idea if it works or how to work it. I'm guessing I'll have to send it somewhere to be refurbished. Would any camera repair shop be able to do it or would I need to send it off?? If it does work I'll be able to try some film..:mrgreen:

Taken with my iphone..


----------



## Dom6663 (Mar 13, 2012)

Im 99.99% sure that those lenses are m42 mount screw lenses.

Make sure you buy a m42 mount for your DSLR and play around with them. I have a mamiya/sekkor 35mm f2.8 on mine right now, very very under-appreciated lens. Mine treats me quiet nicely.


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2012)

The camera might be fine. The light seals are the key.

I'd see if I could find some info about the camera. A quick look on Wikipedia yielded nothing, but a look on eBay indicated the camera may be worth all of $50.

But, don't take my word for it and do your own research.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2012)

Try shooting it a bit...advance the film advance to cock the shutter, and try a few shots...the lubricants might be a bit stiff after years of aging, but I bet the shutter and mirror still function...

I'm not intimately familiar with that camera; it was "almost" my first 35mm SLR...it was a low-cost camera in its day. Not sure if it has light seals, or if it was built in the older-school style where the back had internal,mechanical light baffling--meaning NO FABRIC was needed to keep the camera light-proof...it *is* of an olde enough vintage that it *might* be a no-seal design, and still entirely light-tight. These never were really popular cameras...as a boy, I remember this camera sold for about $79.95, which was more than a fifth-grader could afford on pocket money. I wanted one, but ended up buying a used Zeiss Ikon Contaflex for $59.95.


----------



## TamiAz (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you think it would be worth it to get fixed? I have no idea what camera repairs run. I'll have to call around tomorrow. I don't plan on selling it because it was my dad's. I would use it as a display piece if it doesn't work. It's kind of cool looking.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's the manual  http://www.butkus.org/chinon/mamiya/mamiya_msx1000/mamiya_msx1000-splash.htm

If you find it useful, throw some money the guy's way.  (click back to main page and scroll down to the donations button)

Were I you, I'd run some film through it before I'd spend any more money on it.  I know that being that it was your fathers adds some value to the camera if it's a total wreck it might be shelf material.  

Besides, you may very well find that you don't need to do anything but shoot it beyond cleaning the lens (dust it off with a soft brush first then use your breath  to fog it and wipe in a circular motion with a lens cloth or something 100% _soft_ cotton) and generally dusting it off.

Good luck


----------



## TamiAz (Mar 14, 2012)

Mike_E said:


> Here's the manual  http://www.butkus.org/chinon/mamiya/mamiya_msx1000/mamiya_msx1000-splash.htm
> 
> If you find it useful, throw some money the guy's way.  (click back to main page and scroll down to the donations button)
> 
> ...



Thank you. I was looking online for a manual and they weren't cheap. I'll definitely give him a donation. I was able to get the camera open and there was film in there. God only knows how long it's been in there, but I'm going to take it in for processing to see If I get anything. My dad passed away 5 years ago, so this camera has some sentimental value.


----------

